# So you had a bad day?



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

Read this. 

https://petapixel.com/2017/06/14/worst-nightmare-came-true-st-pants-photo-shoot/


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm at a loss for words. I have no idea what I would do in that situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

Pedro_lopez said:


> I'm at a loss for words. I have no idea what I would do in that situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Me either. I'd be way too embarrassed and probably disappear. 

Maybe next time he should wear some depends! Just in case.


----------



## waday (Jun 15, 2017)

Never ignore the call of nature... while in nature.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

waday said:


> Never ignore the call of nature... while in nature.



He probably shouldn't have ate that three bean salad beforehand (speculation of course).


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't understand all the surprise.  We all know $#!T Happens.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I don't understand all the surprise.  We all know $#!T Happens.



Especially when it hits the fan.


----------



## runnah (Jun 15, 2017)

Always, always keep a spare change of clothes in your car for emergencies.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 15, 2017)

I commend the author for coming up with a great solution.


----------

